# Licking Lips alot?



## rapple26 (Feb 15, 2014)

Molly has a tendency to lick her lips a lot when we're holding her. Is that normal? I mean she always has water and she's not dry and flaky or looking like she's dehydrated or anything, but she licks her lips a lot. It's cute, but I'm just worried that there's something I can't see there.


----------



## Akells23 (Jul 22, 2014)

This is totally normal- do not worry! Hedgehogs usually lick their lips like crazy; my little one does it right when she wakes up, while I'm holding her, when she's running around, and before and after she eats or drinks. 

It is super cute- so just enjoy the adorableness


----------



## rapple26 (Feb 15, 2014)

Oh good. It's super cute, I just wanted to make sure.


----------

